
Finland's basic income experiment: small employment effects - helsinkiandrew
https://www.kela.fi/web/en/press-releases/-/asset_publisher/LgL2IQBbkg98/content/results-of-the-basic-income-experiment-small-employment-effects-better-perceived-economic-security-and-mental-wellbeing
======
helsinkiandrew
TLDR: Only had 6 days more employment, but had a perception of better mental
and economic wellbeing. In families with children who received a basic income,
employment rates improved during both years of the experiment.

A change in the unemployment benefit system (more stringent entitlement
criteria) in the 2nd year has complicated interpretation of the results.

